# Petition for Children's Mental Health



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2007)

Petition for Children's Mental Health: Send a message to the Ontario provincial government
by Jennifer Forbes
Tuesday, May 01, 2007

The opportunity to demonstrate your support for 1 in 5 children and youth who are troubled by mental health issues, is still open. Life long mental health difficulties so often start in our young. With your help, our efforts to bring this issue the attention it needs can be achieved.

By May 13th, the end of Children's Mental Health Week, we aim to have 5000 names on our petition.

So far we are almost 20% along and look for your help in moving this number up.

This petition will not only be sent to the heads of our provincial parties, we can use the strength of its numbers to bolster our messaging in upcoming meetings and other advocacy efforts.

If you have not already signed the petition, you still have time.


Go to the secure website: http://www.parentsforchildrensmentalhealth.org
then click on SIGN OUR PETITION
Be sure to forward this to your family, friends and colleagues.

Thank you
Consumers and Advocates Committee of the Provincial Centre of Excellence for Child and Youth Mental Heath
Parents for Children's Mental Health
Youth Net/R?seau Ado


----------



## Halo (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the link and I just signed it


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2007)

Me too. Please distribute to friends, family, and colleagues who might be interested.


----------



## sister-ray (May 1, 2007)

Can people out side of Canada sign it??


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2007)

This is primarily about Ontario (Canada) government policy but there doesn't seem to be anything in that online petition to prevent residents outside of Ontario from submitting.


----------



## HA (May 1, 2007)

I signed it and will send it along to others who would be very interested.

Cheers


----------

